# Rise & Fall Civilizations At War



## orwa

what to do about this ?? 
An internet connection is required to enjoy free, ad-supported game play.
Please connect your computer to the internet and try again 
in game rise and fall Civilizations At War 
plz help me


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

Hi! How are ya? Welcome to TSF! 

Do you have an internet connection when playing this game?


----------



## orwa

Yes i have..


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

How good is your connection? Run Speedtest and post the results.


----------



## orwa

yes it very good


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

Okay. Have you tried reinstalling the game?


----------



## orwa

Yes I tried and did not work remained the same problem


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

Where did you get the game? Is it a disc or download?

I'll ask some other techs.


----------



## orwa

i download it from MegaGames | PC and Console Game News Cheats Downloads Trainers Fixes Videos Editorials Forums


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

Is it a cracked/pirated copy?


----------



## orwa

no just run the setup ..


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

Okay, I asked some other guys so we'll have to wait for them to reply. Sorry I couldn't help.


----------



## orwa

its no problem pro , thank you for your Interesting


----------



## Wrench97

Are you using the Windows firewall or a 3rd party firewall?

For windows xp > Windows Firewall blocks some programs after you install Windows XP SP3


----------



## orwa

no .. 
use it ?!


----------



## Wrench97

You are not using any firewall at all?


----------



## orwa

no ...


----------



## Wrench97

That would eliminate it as the issue in this case, but it's not a good idea in general.

Just to verify you are running XP correct? As it still sounds like something is blocking the game from connecting.

What A/V software are you using?


----------



## orwa

microsoft security software


----------



## Wrench97

Try turning MSE off and starting the game.


----------



## orwa

i tried but no Futility


----------



## Wrench97

Are you running XP or Win 7?


----------



## orwa

windows xp


----------



## Wrench97

Are you behind a router firewall on a commercial or educational network(School or work)?

D/L and run Belarc Advisor > Belarc Advisor - Free Personal PC Audit, for software, hardware and security configuration information on your computer. Software license management, IT asset management, cyber security audits, and more. 

After running go to c:\Program Files\Belarc\Advisor\System\tmp\(COMPUTERNAME).html zip up and upload the file as a attachment using the paperclip button at the top of the advanced message box(go advanced button). That may give us some clues as to what's going on.


----------



## orwa

file:///C:/Program%20Files/Belarc/BelarcAdvisor/System/tmp/(orwa-e6aa372fae).html


----------



## Wrench97

Posting as a link isn't going to work


----------



## orwa

hehehe what to do now [email protected]#$!


----------



## Wrench97

Zip it up(Compress it using WinZip or WinRar) and attach it as a file attachment using the paperclip button at the top of the Advanced Message box(press the Go Advanced button to the right of the Post Quick Reply button).


----------



## orwa

cant it 2GB ...


----------



## Wrench97

Somethings wrong it should be less then 300kb before being compressed.

Make sure you are looking in the correct location. 
c:\Program Files\Belarc\Advisor\System\tmp


----------



## orwa

hehe thats it .. i dont need this game **** internet and all games


----------



## orwa

Is there a relationship for CD ROOM ?! 
Because the CD room non-working
in my computer ... 
??


----------



## Wrench97

No since it's a D/L game it wasn't meant to be run on a CD.


----------

